# Nigerian dwarfs or fainting goats?



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

I am really thinking about adding a few does to our farm. We currently have a herd of Katahdins. Thinking either Nigerian dwarfs or fainting goats. For breeding. Any recommendations for one over the other? Want something easy and will be in a different pasture than my sheep. I've had crossbreed goats before but would like to have some pure breds. Is there a good market for these breeds? Pet or otherwise? Hoping to make some income on them from selling babies to help with my student loan payments. Any advice is really appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

I say Nigerians but thats my personal opinion.


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

I've heard fainting goats (myotonics) are more parasite resistant. And know several breeders sell them and crosses for meat. 

Nigerians would be smaller though so bucks may be easier to handle? 

Thoughts of a newbie, so take with a grain of salt as needed


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The Nigerian Dwarf market is flooded. Seems like everyone breeds them now. Probably not the best choice if you're wanting to make a profit. I have no experience with the Fainters.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Do you want to milk? If you are wanting some milk, I'd go with the ND as they are milk goats. Myotonic are meat goats. It would depend what YOU want to do with the goats. I think the ND would be easier to sell as pets, but no guarantee that you'd make a lot of money from them. Meat goats DO sell for a good price but you're going to have to be willing to actually sell them as meat goats, not pets.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

I live in central Ohio if that makes a difference with markets. I have lots of people wanting to buy my Katahdin lambs for pets. That's why I wondered about some goats to sell as pets. I don't have a problem selling meat goats. But was thinking something more unique than boers if possible?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The fainting or myotonic might be a good fit for you then. They are not nearly as plentiful as boers and you can get some really unique colors with them. I really wish they were bigger because I'd like to mix some into my herd for the hardiness....but they will bring my size down too much for 4H wethers.


----------



## lilcheerchica (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you so much! I will check into them more. And you mention they're hardy? That's awesome!


----------

